# Show us some action shots!



## Calico Patch Farm

Have you ever gotten a goofy action picture of your silly goats? Post them here because they are the best pictures you can get of them! Here are a couple of mine:


----------



## Bellafire Farm

LOVE  LOVE that top pic! Too bad that kid isn't a Thoroughbred horse, he'd have an EXCELLENT career in High Jumping!! LOL!! :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww...how cute.... :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

AWWWW tori! I love those pics!

Im going to go look through my pics and see if I have any!


----------



## jglfainters

Great pics! That first picture is amazing 

lol, I just took some action shots today. go figure!!!

This was supposed to be an action sequence of my boys but my camera's battery started dying and couldn't keep up so they are a bit blurry :*(


































This is my wild woman, Cora. She is SOOOOO fast and cracks me up constantly. She does sliding stops everywhere she goes but I haven't caught one of those on camera yet.

Getting going...

















On the run...









and she's outta here!


----------



## AlaskaBoers

love em!!





































can't wait for floppy-eared boer goat kids!!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

Love the action shots!!!
My goats must be lazy, the only action shots I get are eating and chewing cud


----------



## toth boer goats

I love them......... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

I love how the one Alpine kid is doing a capriole!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

The first picture is of little Meka's first time outside of her pen. I notice that all of the pictures are of the cute babies. The adults are just to lazy to do anything entertaining. :slapfloor:


----------



## bleatinghearts

I got Bud all fired up tonight.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

wow!! He really got air!


----------



## jglfainters

wow, that is AWESOME. You would def. never catch any of my adults doing anything but a lazy amble


----------



## DebMc

All very nice!

Here's my Angel taking a flying leap.


----------



## bleatinghearts

Girls got skills!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

Those are hilarious! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


----------



## liz

I love em all!!!! I must have a slow camera cause every time I try to catch a flying leap I end up with pics of tails!


----------



## HoosierShadow

cute pics! Liz, it's really hard to get action shots when they are in full motion, especially as unpredictable as they are! Even my cameras are a bit slow for these fast critters!

Last summer... our first 3 kids born 









My son's 4-H doeling, Madison




































Madison's twin, Flash 



























Madison again


















She almost ran into the wether...LOL









CRASH


















Kid Rock Star









His twin, Mischief


















Dude









WAIT FOR US!!!!









Mr. Hotstuff! <or so he thinks LOL>









okay so I get a lil carried away.... I do need to get some action shots of all the kids before all they think about doing is eating...LOL


----------



## KW Farms

Awww...love those floppy ears!


----------



## KatieT

These are all wonderful - I love them!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

Oh my goodness....Way too cute! I love the solid red twins! They are my favorites. And Dude.


----------



## myfainters

OK so I LOVE all these photos...they are all soooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!  here are a few of my babies having a good 'ol time! LOL


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

I love the one in the jacket! So cute!


----------



## lissablack

Here is one from this year, two of Fresca's boys, Tonto and Tophat.









They were very young.

Jan


----------



## jduwall

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: those pics are all great~~!!! what a nice way to spend the evening...My entire family was sitting around laughing....

:stars: :dance: :wahoo:


----------



## peggy

Very entertaining everyone....thanks for sharing. I love them.


----------



## Suellen

I am the one in the orange coat















Luna was born with her legs bent under her. Tight tendons.
We used splints and stretching to straighten them. 
She's all grown up and you would never know















Guy is only 2 months old in this pic He is now over 200 pounds and he is not fat
_~Suellen~_


----------



## naturalgoats

the first set is hysterical


----------



## Coraxfeather




----------



## toth boer goats

too cute... :thumb:


----------



## Itchysmom

I just saw this post and I have to say that this was a great way to end my day!


----------



## bleatinghearts

I think the best pic so far is Candice's "Dude". Priceless!


----------



## Randi

All your shots are so cool! This is my only action shot.


----------



## Suellen

I love pictures of kids playing
Suellen


----------



## Kristenkay26

Wow those are BEAUTIFUL goats!! I fell in love as soon as I seen them. :thumb:


----------



## packhillboers

Awe, I really smiled when I viewed these. I love action shots. Our buck is a nice guy ..UNTIL i aim a camera at him. He hates having a camera pointed at him for some weird reason. - might be the sound of the zoom. It makes him quite angry actually. I'll try to find that photo of him getting mad.


----------



## Dodge 'Em

Dodge 'Ems Pretty Little Liar


















Here I come to save the daaaaaaaay! Nitro goat is on his waaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Kristenkay26

I love when she goes in for the kiss


----------



## packhillboers

Oh .. I just love these and photography of nature is my love. Candice, your photos are so awesome. Super job on capturing your Boers. They are also beautiful goats. ..love the dark chocolate ones and your buck is soooo dark chocolate too(his head) Action shots really tell it. They are happy and that is why we love all of these shots.


----------



## liz

After a rough day at work today...these REALLY made me smile! LOVE THEM ALL!


----------



## moosemountaingoats

Action Shots are the best!


----------



## freckles

Love all the action shots too cute...


----------



## milkmaid

These are all SO CUTE!


----------

